# Computer Cleaning Service



## cnaguy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I'm guessing alot of tech guys here are in business for themselves. I was wondering if anyone does computer cleaning for a living. I'm talking about cleaning monitors, printers, inside and out of the computer cases. I really don't see anyone in the Denver Metro offering such a service. I don't know if there just isnt a demand for it or what. The hospital I work at has an IT department and I don't really see them doing it. I have been considering providing such a service as part time. I'm sure there are some liablities to consider but I have been playing around with computers for about 15 years now. So what do you guys think about such a service and why do you think more people aren't doing it. I hope this was okay to ask here...Thanks!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I just did a quick google and there are 8 listings for London (UK) and 3 within 20 miles of the small town in which I live. 

Can't tell how busy they are but presumably people or businesses use them

Good luck if you go that way. Just a thought though, at the moment with $$$ being a problem for many individuals and businesses might this be an area that they reduce spending on - despite the long term probs with clogged-up hardware?

Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an air compressor for that task.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Cleaning dirt off or out of a computer has nothing to do with "playing around with computers". Car wash employees don't need to know how to change a spark plug.

I can't imagine people would pay someone to wipe off a monitor or blow compressed air into a computer. Printing cleaning and repair is a whole different service. That type of work involves more intimate knowledge of printer mechanics and maintenance. 

I don't run my own business. I work in IT for other companies, and I can tell you that I've never heard of an IT department dispatching any type of regular or wide-spread computer cleaning service. Monitors, mice, and keyboards should be cleaned by the people who use them. Computer cases are only blown out if they're in a dirty environment or when they're serviced for other reasons. Such an activity wouldn't take place at the user's desk but back at a work area or shop. That's why you don't see teams of IT people roaming the halls with cleaning supplies.

I would suggest you keep looking for business opportunities. I don't see a need for such a service.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> I have an air compressor for that task.


I remember years ago I used to use a dive tank with a special attachment on the end my dad made, now days I just clean it out with a brush. 

Where I worked depending on the are the computer was located some where in a bad way some companies depending on how understaffed they are in their IT department may not get to do that job as often as it should be done, dust wise that is, something to look into, :up: some problems are caused from computers that are clogged up and i have seen some in bad shape.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cleaning a computer is generally a good idea occasionally, but I have to agree with the previous opinion, I can't see this being a whole business.


----------

